# Fibreplex (or similar) - best place to buy?



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I was thinking it may be a good idea to have this at hime in case of emergencies, what do you think?
Where is the best/cheapest place to buy from in your experience?

Also, what other items/products do you keep in stock at home?


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

I always have a tube of fiberplex handy, I swear by the stuff :lol:
I normally grab it from my vet as she gets it in for me at cost (love my vet so much) so it works out vey cheap for me, but you can get it in most petshops and online.

As for what else I have in stock well.......

Baytril
Metacam
Fiberplex
Oxbow Critical care
SS recovery food
Trimex

I have other stuff too but can't think off hand lol.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> I always have a tube of fiberplex handy, I swear by the stuff :lol:
> I normally grab it from my vet as she gets it in for me at cost (love my vet so much) so it works out vey cheap for me, but you can get it in most petshops and online.
> 
> As for what else I have in stock well.......
> ...


Thats really helpful B3rnie. thank you. I have an obvious first aid collection but thinking need some things more along these lines. Will have a look at some of those, i know what Metacam is obviously but not sure on the others.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Is the Metacam used for rabbits the cat one?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

jo-pop said:


> Is the Metacam used for rabbits the cat one?


The dog one! Also I don't keep metacam in my stock because it only has a 6 month life once its been opened so not worth keeping unless you have a full unopened bottle.

My stock is:

Zantac
Baytril
Lactulose
Recovery food
fibreplex
hibiscrub
million different size syringes

I used to have the injectable metacam and baytril with a stock of needles as well but I always hated giving it by injection so took all that back to my vet and stick to oral medicine now.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Kammie said:


> The dog one! Also I don't keep metacam in my stock because it only has a 6 month life once its been opened so not worth keeping unless you have a full unopened bottle.
> 
> My stock is:
> 
> ...


Defo the dog one yeah? Just thinking of ordering a bit now.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

When I say "ordering" I mean asking my friends bro in law who is a vet if he could get me some, so obviously he'll know the right one then he'll be able to give me some more info.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Is £5.86 a good price for Fibreplex online?


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

jo-pop said:


> Is £5.86 a good price for Fibreplex online?


:thumbup: yep thats a good price


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Cool, ive just ordered one as only have 2 bunnies so at least I have it there for emergencies and they would be at the vets if problems lasted more than a day anyway. Thanks


----------

